# [SOLVED] Issue with X on nvidia drivers

## q-parser

Hello,

I tried to look for this issue on the boards, but could not find this one (maybe I was not trying so hard, in that case sorry).

I had a working system yesterday, but after an update (8 packages) problems with X occurred today. 

```

1368537491:  >>> emerge (1 of 8) sys-apps/file-5.12-r1 to /

1368537505:  >>> emerge (2 of 8) sys-apps/pciutils-3.2.0 to /

1368537509:  >>> emerge (3 of 8) net-misc/curl-7.30.0 to /

1368537550:  >>> emerge (4 of 8) media-libs/raptor-2.0.9 to /

1368537565:  >>> emerge (5 of 8) app-editors/vim-core-7.3.762 to /

1368537585:  >>> emerge (6 of 8) app-editors/vim-7.3.762 to /

1368537615:  >>> emerge (7 of 8) sys-apps/dbus-1.6.10 to /

1368537641:  >>> emerge (8 of 8) dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.0 to /

```

Today I booted the computer and got into kdm (I use KDE4). The login window disappears after entering credentials and after a while X server restarts.

Installed versions of nvidia drivers and xorgserver

```

[I] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

     Available versions:  96.43.23^msd 173.14.37^msd 304.88^msd 310.44^msd (~)310.51^msd 313.30^msd (~)319.17^msd {{+X acpi custom-cflags gtk kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux multilib pax_kernel (+)tools}}

     Installed versions:  319.17^msd(04:29:00 PM 05/15/2013)(X kernel_linux multilib tools -acpi -kernel_FreeBSD -pax_kernel)

     Homepage:            http://www.nvidia.com/

     Description:         NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  

   (0/1.9.5)   1.9.5-r2

   (0/1.10.6)   1.10.6-r2

   (0/1.11.4)   1.11.4-r2

   (0/1.12.4)   1.12.4-r1

   (0/1.13.4)   1.13.4

   (0/1.14.1)   ~1.14.1

   {{dmx doc ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl selinux static-libs +suid tslib +udev xnest xorg xvfb}}

     Installed versions:  1.13.4(0/1.13.4)(04:46:33 PM 04/29/2013)(ipv6 nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -selinux -static-libs -tslib -xnest -xvfb)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers 

```

My xorg.conf (worked fine till today) - copied over from my ati-based laptop and changed graphics driver:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Default Layout"

    Screen         "Default Screen" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules" 

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/" 

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load           "glx"

   Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

    Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Default Screen"

    Device         "aticonfig-Device[0]"

    Option         "DRI" "false"      

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true" 

    SubSection     "Display"

        Modes      "nvidia-auto-select"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "RENDER" "On"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"      

EndSection

```

Portage info:

```
Portage 2.1.11.62 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.7.9-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.7.9-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2500_CPU_@_3.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8163880 total,   7052672 free

KiB Swap:    1060252 total,   1060252 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 14 May 2013 12:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.22

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r3, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.7, 4.5.4, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mtune=corei7 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/polkit-1/actions"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mtune=corei7 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ http://mirror.ynet.sk/pub/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 avx bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lame lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en sk" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau nv nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

 
```

make.conf:

```

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -mtune=corei7 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

USE="-gtk -gnome alsa avx bash-completion bzip2 cdr dri dvd dvdr kde lame mmx mmxext opengl qt4 sse sse2 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 vaapi win32codecs"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync2.sk.gentoo.org"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://tux.rainside.sk/gentoo/ http://mirror.ynet.sk/pub/gentoo/ http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel nouveau nv nvidia vesa"

ALSA_CARDS=""

LINGUAS="en sk" 

```

The following lines appear in xorg.log after a hit my credentials in kdm:

```

[  3529.512] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:nvidia-auto-select{}"

[  3529.614] (II) NVIDIA(0): ACPI: failed to connect to the ACPI event daemon; the daemon

[  3529.614] (II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X

[  3529.614] (II) NVIDIA(0):     configuration option may not be set correctly.  When the

[  3529.614] (II) NVIDIA(0):     ACPI event daemon is available, the NVIDIA X driver will

[  3529.614] (II) NVIDIA(0):     try to use it to receive ACPI event notifications.  For

[  3529.614] (II) NVIDIA(0):     details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

[  3529.614] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

[  3529.614] (II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

[  3529.703] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (Samsung SA300/SA350 (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA

[  3529.703] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     3D Vision stereo.

[  3529.703] (**) NVIDIA(0): Using HorizSync/VertRefresh ranges from the EDID for display

[  3529.703] (**) NVIDIA(0):     device Samsung SA300/SA350 (DFP-0) (Using EDID frequencies

[  3529.703] (**) NVIDIA(0):     has been enabled on all display devices.)

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SA300/SA350 (DFP-0) contradicts itself:

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1920x1080" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1920x1080".

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SA300/SA350 (DFP-0) contradicts itself:

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "1280x720" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "1280x720".

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID for Samsung SA300/SA350 (DFP-0) contradicts itself:

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     mode "720x576" is specified in the EDID; however, the

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     EDID's valid VertRefresh range (56.000-75.000 Hz) would

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     exclude this mode's VertRefresh (50.0 Hz); ignoring

[  3529.704] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     VertRefresh check for mode "720x576".

[  3533.785] (II) evdev: Razer Razer Imperator: Close

[  3533.785] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3533.785] (II) evdev: Razer Razer Imperator: Close

[  3533.785] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3533.785] (II) evdev: CHICONY HP Basic USB Keyboard: Close

[  3533.785] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3533.785] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[  3533.785] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3533.785] (II) evdev: Power Button: Close

[  3533.785] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  3534.439] Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file. 

```

I don't know what went wrong and could not figure it out. I reverted back to older versions of dbus and dbus-python thinking that they might be to blame after update.

I tried to use older nvidia driver (or vesa - same results here), nouveau and nv do not work. I tried this on my older kernels, but to no avail.

It might be some small thing I'm missing. If you want more logs/confs, let me know.

Thank you for any help/hint.Last edited by q-parser on Wed May 22, 2013 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dmpogo

Could it be that you changed the kernel somewhere before rebooting ?

----------

## q-parser

No, I haven't changed the kernel in between reboots, nor have I made any changes to the current kernel.

I tried to initialize X using 'startx' from within my account and it crashed with an error. I cannot post the error (forgot about it) as I'll be away from the box for a few days.

But from what I can recollect, there was a backtrace in 4 points, with first 2 pointing to /usr/bin/X executable, the 3rd one mentioning libpthread.so library and the 4th one was full question marks.

The only thing that occurs to my mind now is to try and recompile xorg-server (/usr/bin/X) and glibc (libpthread.so), when I get the chance.

----------

## white_tiger

Perhaps you could try to remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebuild it with nvidia-xconfig, just to make sure there is no fault in the config itself.

----------

## q-parser

I already tried that but to no avail. I haven't changed the config and it was working.

----------

## q-parser

Issue solved - if one can say that. There was a problem with my user profile (Who would have guested that?)

I have no idea what caused that - I created a new user, migrated all the data. I could not simply migrate all the hidden directories, as it happened again even in new account.

I did not figure out which local configs did that (the account worked fine with migrated .kde4, .local, .config).

So here I am, back in my desktop and deeply puzzled  :Smile: 

Thanks for any help attempts, or just having a look.

qp

----------

